# what's your recipe for botulism?



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

no, really.
i halved some organic cherry tomatoes and laid them on a sheet pan. i then doused them with some optimus prime olive oil and sea salt. into the oven (200 degrees) for a few hours. they've been in the refer for a few weeks now. 
anyone know FOR SURE what the deal is?
i don't feel like bothering the local heath department with the answer to a question i should know.
i thiknk that the items refrigerated were brought up to temp before refrigerated. should be okay?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

hmmm...tricky one. Are they stored in a container in lots of oil to cover them? I'd be a bit doubtful on this one - personally I'd toss them.

Others more knowledgable please feel free to step in.....


----------



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

i guess it's not really worth risking, but wikipedia said:

_Growth of the bacterium can be prevented by high acidity, high ratio of dissolved sugar, high levels of oxygen, or very low levels of moisture. For example in a low acid, canned vegetable such as green beans that are not heated hot enough to kill the spores (i.e., a pressurized environment) may provide an oxygen free medium for the spores to grow and produce the toxin. On the other hand, _*tomatoes or tomato sauce are sufficiently acidic to prevent growth; even if the spores are present, they pose no danger to the consumer.*_ Honey, corn syrup, and other sweeteners may contain spores but the spores cannot grow in a highly concentrated sugar solution; however, when a sweetener is diluted in the low oxygen, low acid digestive system of an infant, the spores can grow and produce toxin. As soon as infants begin eating solid food, the digestive juices become too acidic for the bacterium to grow.

_<sarcasm>...and they _DO_ know everything.</sarcasm>


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

eh - ditch 'em - not worth the risk

you prob already have


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I play this game with left over chinese-take out weekly. 

I keep pushing the limits....

the question is....are they still going to TASTE good?


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

When dealing with a food-borne illness that can kill you within as little as 6 hours while showing no symptoms until the bitter end, my question to you is this.
Is it really worth it when you're talking about losing some cherry tomatoes and guaranteeing your continued survival? 
The answer seems obvious to me; pitch them and start fresh.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## aic319 (Dec 11, 2007)

May I ask what "Optimus prime" olive oil is?


----------



## chefswanny (Jan 16, 2008)

Clostrididium Botulinum is an anaerobic rod shaped bacteria whose spores produce a really nasty, often fatal toxin. These spores are present everywhere throughout nature and are especially present on things like onion and garlic skins. But because it is anaerobic, that is it needs the absence of oxygen to reproduce, one doesn't have to worry about getting sick from peeling a garlic clove. What would be a problem is, for example, if one placed that clove of garlic with all those spores on it into a bottle of olive oil, and then think you had a great garlic infused oil. That is a recipe for botulism.
According to the USFDA, the toxin is heat labile and can be destroyed by heating to a temperature of 80 degrees Celsius (176 Fahrenheit) for 10 minutes or longer.
According the California Department of Health the toxins need to be heated to 210 degrees F. But this will only kill the toxins, not the botulism spores. They can survive hours of boiling at 212 degrees F.
Long story short, *when in doubt, throw it out!!*

FYI, here are the symptoms of foodborne botulism. (Source: U.S.F.D.A.)

_"Onset of symptoms in foodborne botulism is usually 18 to 36 hours after ingestion of the food containing the toxin, although cases have varied from 4 hours to 8 days. Early signs of intoxication consist of marked lassitude, weakness and vertigo, usually followed by double vision and progressive difficulty in speaking and swallowing. Difficulty in breathing, weakness of other muscles, abdominal distention, and constipation may also be common symptoms."
_


----------

